# My Take on a cyclone Dust collector



## badass (Feb 19, 2013)

Made from a 5 gallon water jug and a 20 ltr Shopvac, the barrel was given to me, wouldn't know where to buy one. Most of the fittings are plumbing stuff you can get here at the hardware store attached with glue gun and heat blower. Worked like a charm for several years now.

Thanks for looking…


----------



## kingme (May 9, 2013)

There seem to be a lot of ways to skin that cat…how does it work?


----------



## badass (Feb 19, 2013)

Sure enough! 
It's basically a dust collector, supposed to keep your vacuum and/or vacuum bag from filling up too fast.
The shop vac provides the sucking power and the culligan jug allows the dust to fall into the bucket before it gets to the hose that goes directly to the shopvac.
cyclone would refer to the spinning effect the debris has when it hits the top of the jug at a slant and spins around the sides to the bottom thus avoiding the aforementioned main sucker fro the shopvac in the middle on the top.

Unless you meant by "how does it work?" in the sense of how *well* does it work….like a charm ;-)

Thanks for looking,
GB
Bill


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Most car washes buy powdered soap in cardboard barrels that are similiar to this one. Welding shops by wire for their welders in cardboard barrels like this. Lots of folks use those.


----------

